# Advice needed on small job



## ethaan0205 (Jan 14, 2015)

hello everyone i am a small residential plumber and i am currently bidding smaller commercial jobs as my company is growing. i have been bidding jobs mainly by the drop but i am concerned i am underbidding them due to my lack of commercial bidding.
does anyone have a basic beginning number or maybe a system they use to estimate commercial jobs?
Also im in south georgia ouR average singles story spec homes usually run around 400 per drop.These homes are single story 1400-1600 sq ft college rentals(tub shower combos, single lavs and a water closet in each bathroom) i hope this little info helps out.\
And thanks for any input in advanced.
The specific job i am bidding is a shoe depot expansion.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ethaan0205 said:


> hello everyone i am a small residential plumber and i am currently bidding smaller commercial jobs as my company is growing. i have been bidding jobs mainly by the drop but i am concerned i am underbidding them due to my lack of commercial bidding.
> does anyone have a basic beginning number or maybe a system they use to estimate commercial jobs?
> Also im in south georgia ouR average singles story spec homes usually run around 400 per drop.These homes are single story 1400-1600 sq ft college rentals(tub shower combos, single lavs and a water closet in each bathroom) i hope this little info helps out.\
> And thanks for any input in advanced.
> The specific job i am bidding is a shoe depot expansion.


Can't read the front page here about introduction?? Must we smack you with a folding ruler??


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Can't read the front page here about introduction?? Must we smack you with a folding ruler??


I'd smack 'em with a moentrol and be a hero:laughing::yes:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

If you can't read the forum rules and find the intro section how you will find numbers to bidding jobs.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A brief intro. is encouraged, not to mention polite.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

OMG.......... LMAO!!!!!!!! Here we go AGAIN!!!!!! Yo these people dont play!!! Intro is like blood in blood out around here!!!!!!! You better intro or they will find where u live and beat u with a sock full of soap!!!! U guys are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm waiting to help this guy, but no intro, no help.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Intro would be nice so we know who we are talking to.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ethaan0205 (Jan 14, 2015)

I apologize i have now posted in the introduction section. And thanks for any and all future advice.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Are you making the percentage of net profit you want at the end of these jobs?

If yes, then no you're not underbidding. If no, then yes you're underbidding.

Know your true cost of doing business, know what you would like in return for the investment of your company's resources and services. Then create a price based on those factors.

I don't care what other companies bid, If it doesn't meet my net profit percentage requirement then I do not try and bid lower to get the job. It is no longer worth the investment of my companies resources and time.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I would not bid commercial strictly by drop.

Nothing against my brothers that do residential, but commercial plumbing often has specs that can make or break your bid. There are certain things to take into account labor wise. Often, commercial jobsite are larger, requiring more time for deliveries. On multi-million dollar high rises, we bid riding the skip into the job. Waiting for cranes, etc... 

I doubt the shoe depot is THAT large of a job... But materials might be different than what you normally use, hangers, rod, do you need a lift? Uni strut? Part attention to the spec book. 

We had a job that we lost on based on a hanger spec. The builder spec'd galvanized clevis it was bid at normal black steel. A couple bucks difference in price, not big deal... until you take into account the 20,000+ hangers, and labor to change every single one. The estimator that bid that job, lost his. It was 5.5 million, next bid was 7 million. 

Specs specs specs.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also, what Blackhawk said. If you aren't comfortable with your bid before you submit it... Don't. 

At the same time if you bid a 20% profit margin... and you're close, it's always nice to work.


----------



## ethaan0205 (Jan 14, 2015)

*i got this*

Thanks everyone. I bid with a 25 percent profit margin and i feel really strong about it. I will keep everyone informed about my progress. Thanks again.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> If you can't read the forum rules and find the intro section how you will find numbers to bidding jobs.


Great reply.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I would not bid commercial strictly by drop.
> 
> Nothing against my brothers that do residential, but commercial plumbing often has specs that can make or break your bid. There are certain things to take into account labor wise. Often, commercial jobsite are larger, requiring more time for deliveries. On multi-million dollar high rises, we bid riding the skip into the job. Waiting for cranes, etc...
> 
> ...



My company was mostly into commercial plumbing in the late 90's/early 2000's. Failure to read specs properly while bidding jobs almost bankrupted me.

David


----------

